
Do most startups have an unfair advantage? - Fluent_Startup
Excited to be in the community. My co-founder and I are launching a marketplace this year (too early to share), and initial feedback to idea has been positive. However, I don&#x27;t know how to answer the question &quot;What&#x27;s your unfair advantage?&quot;. Did any of these companies initially have an unfair advantage: Airbnb, Twitter, Facebook? Their business models are relatively simple, and do not appear to be technically difficult (I&#x27;m non-technical).<p>Can the group share how they answer the question for their startup? Or an example of a good answer they&#x27;ve heard?
======
moresocialism
Airbnb had an unfair advantage: They used craigslist to get many of their
first customers and prove the concept. This took technical knowledge that many
business owners might not have.

Craigslist has since closed this loophole. If you notice, all messages sent
between posters and users go through the craigslist servers, so they can not
only watch for this sort of thing, but stop it from happening.

About 10 years ago, I started a business based on data mining. I built it into
around $1,000,00/year in revenue and it lasted roughly 5 years before the
industry changed, profits massively decreased, and I moved onto other business
ideas.

Was this an unfair advantage? I think so. Nobody else was doing it at the time
and it took lots of technical and industry knowledge to pull off.

